# Huskee 46" 21hp no reverse



## slugger (Jun 2, 2019)

13AJ608H131 model. Variable speed forward,neutral and reverse. Forward works fine but will not go in reverse. Checked belts and they are good.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Not sure but maybe someone can help.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

How is the travel adjustment on the clutch/ brake pedal rod?


----------



## slugger (Jun 2, 2019)

wjjones said:


> Not sure but maybe someone can help.


I got it working. The cotter pin that held the shifter arm in place had broken. I couldn't see it until I took the rear wheel off. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the feedback it will be helpful for others. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------

